# [SOLVED] Scan Photos without pdf format



## JRC (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a HP F4480 printer scanner. I am attempting to scan photos to my computer but they only show up in "my scans" as pdf's.
Is there any way I can scan photos as jpeg or gif?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Scan Photos without pdf format*

There must be some place in the software to specify the format you want to use. You may also want to try to use the built-in Windows scanner wizard or a different photo application.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Scan Photos without pdf format*

Might be the software your using. Try using microsoft paint or get the software for you scanner if you don't have it already.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Scan Photos without pdf format*

What software came with the printer?


----------



## JRC (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Scan Photos without pdf format*

Thanks:
Found scanner wizard and solved the problem.
JRC


----------

